# Création musicale sur Ipad



## ZARATH0USTRA (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également pas mal de questions sur la création musicale sur Ipad. Je débute sur tactile. J'ai fait mes classes sur Fruity Loop il y a 12/13 ans puis sur Reason 3 & 4 mais mon PC m'a lâché et j'ai décidé de passer à autre chose, le tactile me plaît beaucoup et je pense qu'il y a de l'avenir dans ce domaine. J'ai donc acheté le Ipad 3 / 64 gigas et j'ai choisis de télécharger "Beatmaker 2".
Donc Beatmaker 2 qui est juste extra, à la manière d'une MPC on peut importer du wav sans souci et s'amuser avec, j'ai donc pris un bon paquet de packs dispos gratuitement sur le net. Ce qui fait qu'au niveau samples et drums je suis ultra chargé et c'est excellent.
Beatmaker 2 est donc très bon pour son côté boite à rythme étant donné que l'on peut importer à volonté maintenant le souci ce sont les instruments. Effectivement il y en a pas mal mais la qualité n'est pas toujours extra et surtout il est impossible de télécharger d'autres instruments pour le synthé à la manière des Vst. Il s'en suit donc qu'on a vite fait le tour pour les instruments.
Je me suis donc décidé pour un synthé extra nommé "Nlogsynth pro", un bonheur ! Pratiquement aucune limite on peut tout faire, triturer le son à souhait etc... Il tourne nickel sur Ipad 3.
Mon but si j'arrive à être clair (je suis amateur en mao même si ça fait plus de 10 ans que je compose je n'ai pas le jargon ni la technique) j'aimerais composé des boucles sur Nlogsynth pro et les balancer ensuite sur Beatmaker 2 mais je n'y arrive pas, de plus quand je sors de l'application Beatmaker 2 elle se coupe alors que j'ai lu sur plusieurs sites qu'il était possible de le laisser en fond et travailler par dessus avec une autre appli... (par exemple je l'ai sur iphone et sur iphone ça marche , bizarre...) Bien que mon but véritable n'est pas de travailler en direct mais de par exemple composer une boucle sur Nlogsynth pro (d'ailleurs est-il possible de créer une boucle à plusieurs pistes car je n'y arrive pas... ?)puis faire les drums sur BEatmaker 2 ou bien l'inverse aussi... (une boucle de drums sur beatmaker 2 que je balncerai sur Nlog synth)... J'espère que c'est clair...
En fait j'en appelle à ceux qui s'y connaissent un peu,
est-il possible d'importer / exporter en wav depuis Nlogsynth pro directement depuis le Ipad ? 
Est-il possible de faire plusieurs pistes sur Nlog synth pro ?
Est-il possible de "quantize" les notes sur Nlog synth pro ? 

Merci à l'avance des éventuelles réponses...

Si tout cela n'est pas possible avez-vous une solution ? (autre appli etc...)


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2012)

Tu aurais du poser ta question ici:
http://forums.macg.co/musique/
Je te souhaite qu'un modérateur la déplace: ce sera plus évident dans cette rubrique où les passionnés te répondront plus aisément... Bonne chance !


----------

